# Emotions....



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello Everyone!









Like the majority of people with dp I experience emotional numbness... I just wanted to know when in recovery do your emotions start to come back to you? I'v been feeling them slightly lately.. Some days more than others, but some days I still feel completely numb. I'm worried my emotions will be blunted and not the same even after dp... Will my emotions return to there normal state once the dp starts to fade?


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes







the few days before i went to the doctors an started taking my tablets i felt numb an empty, the few days after i started taking them i would cry hysterically, then a couple of months after i started to get back to normal







x


----------



## Nikorii (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder this a lot too.. do you feel this way too? here's a link to my situation:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32654-why-is-how-i-feel-not-connected-to-the-things-that-i-want-so-frustrating-help/


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Abigail- said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, I don't really know when the emotions start coming back, but I used to feel completely empty and indifferent to everything, emotionless, and nowadays I've been feeling extremely good compared to the last 3 years, I can laugh easily, I can feel happiness once in a while, I feel sad, cry, so yeah they do come back, all I've been doing is diet and exercise daily... oh and Omega 3 + B12 Vits


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Lauren you keep making me even more tempted to start my medication!

Nikorii- Yes I feel the exact same as you.. I know I love someone and I know my family and friends love me but I just cant feel it at all! Its a horrible 'feeling'









PositiveThinking- So glad to hear you feel much better! Do you think your finally recovering form dp? Have you always been into exercise and eating healthy or was it only after you fell into a dp state? I want to start eating healthier and start running but I just cant find the motivation!

Thank you for your replys!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Abigail- said:


> Do you think your finally recovering form dp? Have you always been into exercise and eating healthy or was it only after you fell into a dp state? I want to start eating healthier and start running but I just cant find the motivation!


I don't really know if I'm recovering, but I try not to think about it, I've decided to live my life as I would without DP/DR, also I've only began the diet and the exercise like 13 days ago. I used to lack motivation and would never go through with things, I even tried diet before and I failed because I wasn't motivated, same goes for exercise. After forcing myself to do this because after all I do want to feel better to be able to live, I've been feeling a LOT more motivated I must say, these last 3 years I would never get up to exercise or whatever, I always thought like "Hmmm I might do it tomorrow or something" , these last days I haven't been thinking that way, I'm like "Yeah some nice exercise in the morning, it's gonna be good"


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I don't really know if I'm recovering, but I try not to think about it, I've decided to live my life as I would without DP/DR, also I've only began the diet and the exercise like 13 days ago. I used to lack motivation and would never go through with things, I even tried diet before and I failed because I wasn't motivated, same goes for exercise. After forcing myself to do this because after all I do want to feel better to be able to live, I've been feeling a LOT more motivated I must say, these last 3 years I would never get up to exercise or whatever, I always thought like "Hmmm I might do it tomorrow or something" , these last days I haven't been thinking that way, I'm like "Yeah some nice exercise in the morning, it's gonna be good"


I'm assuming you also deal with anxiety and depression.. Have those two improved as well? Motivation Is something I'm for sure lacking at the moment.. I have the same "I'll do it tomorrow" thoughts as you had.. Ahh the joys of dp!


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol are u being sarcastic coz I said they made me cry hysterically? They might not have done, I probably would of cried hysterically anyway lol, u should definitely take them







they are your chance to feel happy an better again







I dont think I ever wanna live my life without medication again, I'm just so much happier now x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Abigail- said:


> I'm assuming you also deal with anxiety and depression.. Have those two improved as well? Motivation Is something I'm for sure lacking at the moment.. I have the same "I'll do it tomorrow" thoughts as you had.. Ahh the joys of dp!


I'm still dealing with anxiety, depression is long gone, I must admit I did medication for it, I was on Fluoxetine for quite a long time, when I got off I began to feel depressed again but it went away in a matter of days, anxiety didn't improve at all, sorry that I have to say it but I still struggle a LOT with it


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Abigail- said:


> ... I just wanted to know when in recovery do your emotions start to come back to you? I'v been feeling them slightly lately....


I think that really all depends on how you got yourself into the situation. Mine has taken a long time, and I'm not fully there yet. So, I wouldn't expect any particular time frame; although I see no reason why it would be permanent.


----------

